# Website picture links?



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Just made a website, and I was just wondering how you go about making picture-website links. I want to put up a picture link think on my site, and I want my banner to be clickable to my website

PS, once I get this figured out, if you want to be on my links section, then let me know


----------

